# Is there anything similiar to Droid IPC driver (Binder)



## kdemidofff (Jul 3, 2010)

The Droid Binder is a feature of an Android OS


I'm not sure how its different compared to other inter-process communication techniques 
(comes in mind RPC/XML-RPC//named pipes/network socket/low memory xD or CMOS/TSR/mailslot/block or character device drivers/fs driver)

Is there anything like this available on FreeBSD? 
Its good or bad? any alternatives or modern views on better IPC?

see page 9-20
http://androidteam.googlecode.com/files/Anatomy-Physiology-of-an-Android.pdf


----------

